# 1.4 TSi hesitation on take-off



## Languid (Sep 6, 2015)

I've just replaced no. 1 piston because previous owner was running the car on 91 octane. Now running well, except that on take-off from stationary it hesitates as though it has turbo lag. Nothing showing up on scan at all. It's like the supercharger has to wake up, and sometimes it causes the gearbox to 'thump' as though it didn't have enough revs to be engaged. It's a 6 speed DSG.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Honestly I don't know where to start.

What's wrong with previous owner running 91? It's the recommended octane, you can run 87.

While starting off the turbo isn't really spooling yet so you can't have lag unless you aren't getting any boost at all. 

Superchargers are linear power delivery so it's always there (the pros of a supercharger) so it never really wakes????


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

He's got a different engine than we do. His engine (twincharger) requires 95RON (~91 AKI) and not 91RON (87 AKI)


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Chockomon said:


> He's got a different engine than we do. His engine (twincharger) requires 95RON (~91 AKI) and not 91RON (87 AKI)


Ah makes sense.


----------

